# Question about Panda Garra eggs?



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

I think my panda garras have been mating.....i have no idea what the eggs look like? Does this pic look like eggs?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

No those don't look like eggs. Fertile eggs are typicaly clear/transparent and hard to see. Garras I also believe are scatters in the gravel. That looks more like possibly a dead fish or molding food.


----------

